# Protection et Mode de Vie > Cosmétiques, Produits Ménagers, Vêtements et Autres >  Nettoyant vapeur: écolo ou pas?

## Antartica

Jusqu'à il y a quelques semaines, je ne connaissais que de nom...
Et puis, j'ai fini par commander deux nettoyants vapeurs, un pour les sols, un pour les surfaces en hauteur...

Bilan: nikel chrome, les appareils chauffent super peu, super vite, j'ai pu nettoyer toutes les pièces dont des endroits où la saleté ne partait plus (j'pense à la porte du four notamment ou au canapé) sans rien utiliser comme produit(s) chimique(s), en  1h et des brouettes j'avais nettoyé les wc, la sdb, le salon, juste avec de l'eau.

Le seul hic: il faut remettre de l'eau souvent...

Mon interrogation: est-ce si "écologique" que cela au final?

Certes, je ne mets pas (plus) de produit quel qu'il soit nul part pour nettoyer, mais je consomme de l'eau en quantités surement plus importantes que si j'utilisais un produit (il faut bien fabriquer de la vapeur).
Idem pour l'électricité: à défaut d'utiliser de l'huile de coude, un produit et une éponge, j'utilise de l'eau et de l'électricité.

Vos avis m'intéressent!

----------

hum, c'est une vaste question ça...

en fait tu consommes de l'eau et de l'électricité ( produite au nucléaire    ::   ::   ), tu as acheté des machines qui ont leur impact en terme de fabrication, de stockage, (d'acheminement  fuel du camion    ::   ) et qui en auront un au niveau du recyclage...

mais tu ne consommes pas de produits chimiques qui ont aussi tous les impacts précédemment cités et qui peuvent impacter au niveau pollution de ta maison ( pollution intérieure respiratoire) 


 :hein2:

----------

Pour ma part avec 2l d'eau je fais tout l'appart (110m carré) du canapé au sol en passant par la douche, le lavabos les wc....


alors que lorsque j'utilise ma serpillière+ produits + eau chaude, je change d'eau à chaque pièce (2 à 3 l) et faut que le ballon d'eau chauffe pour me filer de l'eau chaude...

----------


## Aelis

> Pour ma part avec 2l d'eau je fais tout l'appart (110m carré) du canapé au sol en passant par la douche, le lavabos les wc....
> 
> 
> alors que lorsque j'utilise ma serpillière+ produits + eau chaude, je change d'eau à chaque pièce (2 à 3 l) et faut que le ballon d'eau chauffe pour me filer de l'eau chaude...


Pareil, avec 2litres je fais toute la maison : carrelage, moquette, vitres, ...   :hein2:   j'utilise bien moins d'eau qu'en nettoyant normalement.

----------


## Antartica

Je teste depuis quelques jours le nettoyant vapeur pour les sols et, effectivement, la quantité d'eau utilisée est "minime" par rapport à celle que j'utilisais avec les produits d'entretien  :shock:  ça m'a bluffée! (je pensais que vapeur = chauffage de l'eau = beaucoup d'eau utilisée)

Mais j'ai pu faire tout l'appart (60m carrés) et je n'ai fait qu'une "mini" recharge du réservoir, pourtant très petit (45cl je crois, vraiment mini mini mini   ::   )

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Honnêtement, si la quantité est minime, je pense que c'est écolo.
Au pire, si tu pense que ca crains "trop" au niveau de l'eau, tu peux par exemple raccourcir ta douche d'1 minute chaque jour, pour compenser.

----------


## Antartica

après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation, je confirme donc: C'EST écolo -en tout cas bien plus qu'une utilisation produit + serpillière + eau chaude-

Je ne pensais pas, mais, au final, on met vraiment très peu d'eau pour un rendu impeccable, le réservoir fait 0.45cl (tout petit par rapport à mon seau de 5L!) mais je ne le remplis jamais entièrement car la moitié suffit  nettoyer toute les surfaces de mon t2!

Moi je pensais que dégagement de chaleur == grosse consommation d'eau mais en fait non! (ça chauffe mais très vite donc...)

Donc adopté!   ::    (et j'ai quand même aussi noté l'idée de la douche!)

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

J'ai une petite question: c'est efficace pour nettoyer/décrasser de la moquette sans la noyer/abîmer?
Parce que j'ai dans les chambres de la vieilles moquette où on passe l'aspiro, mais j'ai l'impression que ca "nettoie pas" entièrement.

----------


## pliskaline

moi je n'utilise que de l'eau de mon collecteur d'eau, car sans calcaire dans mon nettoyeur vapeur. C'est génial pour les tapis, les moquettes et le carrelage..Je mets des HE sur la serpillère que je mets au bout (jamais d'HE dans le réservoir, ça le tue!) et la maison sent le bon et le propre toute la journée.

----------


## Antartica

Je n'ai pas tester sur de la moquette mais, dans la vidéo de démo, ils le font et ça a l'air tout aussi efficace que sur les autres surfaces!

----------


## pliskaline

je m'en sers sur la moquette et c'est bien plus écologique que les nettoyants moquette qu'on loue avec produit chimique, là c'est juste la vapeur d'eau qui nettoie. Mais faut bien aérer la pièce après sinon la moquette peut moisir

----------


## Drine

Ca m'intéresse ce truc.

Quel modèle vous avez pour quelle surface ? 

Je vois qu'il y en a à autonomie illimitée. Est-ce vraiment utile ? En moyenne, vous avez mis quel prix ?  :hein:

----------


## Antartica

Pour 57m carrés, j'ai le shark steam (acheté ici voilà l'animal http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0043DKN66/ref=oss_product )

Il est top de chez top, il consomme super peu, nettoie nikel, j'en suis ravie!

----------


## Drine

Et avec ce modèle tu fais aussi ta porte de four et tout ça ? 

Je pense que pour la maison actuelle ça irait mais pour après je me demande si la vapeur va être compatible avec mon carrelage en terre cuite   :hein:  C'est sec aussitôt passé ?

----------


## pliskaline

çamet un peu de temps à sécher mais pour le carrelage c'est génial!
Moi j'ai un Polti

----------


## malko

Mon dirt devil d'un an et demi étant en panne (il chauffe mais ne fait plus de vapeur malgré un détartrage), SAV d'amaz*n qui direct m'en renvoi un neuf, sans rien demander en retour.
Il faut juste que je leur renvoi mon actuel à leur frais.  :Smile: 
Par contre vu la vitesse d'entartrage, il est clair que je n'utiliserait plus que de l'eau déminéralisée sur le prochain. Le calcaire flingue tout chez nous c'est une horreur.

----------


## del28

ah ben tiens, tu tombes bien. comment tu l'as détartré ? j'ai un dirty aussi, faut que je le décrasse un peu je pense (mais bon, ça va, c'est pas très calcaire par ici)

----------


## malko

mélange moitié vinaigre blanc moitié eau, mais rien à faire
j'ai même tenté 100% vinaigre mais aucun effet, mon eau est tellement calcaire qu'il devait être trop tard

----------


## ANMel

Je compatis pour le calcaire, on a le même problème ici ... C'est une vrai horreur !

On utilise seulement de l'eau déminéralisée pour le nettoyeur vapeur ici. Ca ne coûte pas très cher, environ 2,50€ les 5 litres. 
Je rajoute ensuite 4-5 gouttes d'huile essentielle (Tea tree ou Palmarosa) sur la lingette

----------


## floc84210

moi je pense que c'est écolo car plus de produits qui polluent la nature j'ai trouve le mien sur http://mondial-promo.com/fr/

----------


## malko

qui qui a un nettoyeur vapeur à main ?

J'en veut un pour compléter mon balai mais je sais pas du tout quoi prendre :/

----------


## del28

j'ai un micro truc dans le style de celui là. je prend tjrs le premier prix qu'on trouve dans tous les leclerc, à moins de 20 euros en prix habituel. entre 15 et 18 qd il y a des promos ou des soldes (c'est ceux avec le corps orange. chez GIFI ils sont pareils mais 2 fois plus chers). je viens d'acheter mon 3ème (le 2ème fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce qu'il tombe par terre ....je l'avais depuis 2 ans. le 1er je l'ai gardé bien plus longtemps. 3 ou 4 ans, me souviens plus bien)
je m'en sers pour nettoyer les inox, les costumes de mon fils, les carreaux..... etc .... bref. pas cher et super pratique

----------


## malko

Et il est bien efficace ?
Ça sera pour nettoyer ma hotte, mes portes, paniers des chiens, canapés, ...

----------


## del28

oui, c'est un bon ptit nettoyeur vapeur. tu as tous les accessoires qui sont sur la photo que j'ai mise

je nettoyais mes arbres à chats avec qd j'en avais. robinetterie, joints de carrelage, dessous de rebord de mes chiottes, vitres, costards de Benji (j'avais un gros nettoyeur avant avec les même accessoires. franchement je vois pas la différence au niveau utilisation. enfin si, c'est bien moins encombrant)

le seul bémol c'est la petite capacité en flotte. m'enfin c'est pas une cata non plus vu qu'il suffit de le débrancher et attendre très peu pour pouvoir le recharger (en faisant comme ils disent sur la notice, cad ouvrir le bouchon partiellement, attendre moins d'1 minute que tout ce qui reste de vapeur soit évacué et remplir à nouveau tout doucement)

----------


## malko

ok
dernière question : il chauffe en combien de temps ?

Merci  ::

----------


## del28

2/3 minutes grosso modo.

----------


## malko

ah chouette !!
Jvais aller m'en chercher un très vite du coup

Merci pour les infos

----------


## Poupoune 73

mon nettoyeur vapeur http://www.mon-balai-vapeur.fr/h2o-mop-x5/ a rendu l'âme pour la 2e fois, il est toujours sous garantie donc c'est le 2e qu'on m'envoie et il a déjà lâché, dommage parce que c'était hyper pratique pour tout faire (voiture, vitres, sols, paniers des chiens,...) si vous avez des modèles plus solides (même plus chers, je suis prête à y mettre le prix pourvu que ça me dure des années!) mais tout aussi maniables et polyvalents, je prends. 
je pourrais renvoyer celui-là pour en avoir un 3e neuf... mais du coup ça va me coûter plus cher en frais de port que d'en racheter un bon.
parce que passer la serpillère c'est bieeeeeeeeeeeen plus pénible  ::

----------


## Lady92

Qui a le Polti Vaporetto évolution (la boule verte) ? Je voudrais savoir ce que vous mettez au bout de la brosse pour nettoyer (serpillère, serviette, microfibre...)
Merci d avance

----------


## Sissi4

j'ai le polti bleu; je ne sais pas si ça fait bcp de différence avec le vert? Je mets des lavettes en micro fibres au bout, ou des serpillières pas trop épaisses.

----------


## Lady92

Merci !

----------


## aurore

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut celui-ci, mais il est en sur Vente Privée aujourd'hui seulement:

http://fr.vente-privee.com/vp4/_sale...Id2605473.aspx

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il était à 62 euros il n'y a pas longtemps. Je l'ai vu à AUCHAN, l'air fragile.

M'en faut un ... et je ne sais lequel choisir.

----------


## Fahn

Après trop longtemps passés sans nettoyeur vapeur (j'avais cassé le précédent), j'aimerais m'en racheter un, simple et pas trop cher, pas trop lourd et plutôt fin pour passer sous les meubles.
Des conseils?

----------


## del28

ouiiiinnn, mon balai vapeur est mort. il merdait sévère depuis qqes jours et m'a annoncé là tout de suite qu'il n'en pouvait vraiment plus, le manche s'est cassé.

perso j'aime bcp dirt devil, on peut avoir le balai vapeur simple pour moins de 60 e en ligne.
c'était celui ci :
http://i38.servimg.com/u/f38/11/00/85/16/bfr_ov10.jpg

mais pour le suivant j'hésite avec le nouveau ptit frère qui est polyvalent et me semble super pratique au niveau rangement des accessoires (c'est mon souci qd j'achète un truc avec accessoires qui ne se rangent pas dans la bête, quelle que soit la bête. je suis trop bordélique et je perds les accessoires petit à petit à force. en fait je les range et j'oublie ou je les ai rangé  ). il coute un chouillas plus cher (en magasin, faut que j'aille chercher en ligne). m'enfin il est dans mes prix qd même. je refuse de mettre une fortune dans un truc que je renouvellerai de toute façon dans les 3/4 ans qui suivent.



15 jours plus tard .....
bon je pouvais pas attendre . mimi a ssiassé dans la cuisine cette nuit et du coup, ce matin, j'ai racheté le même dirt devil que mon précédent, vu qu'il était en stock alors que celui sur la photo non.
MAIS BON, j'étais ravie de mon ancien, ça me va

----------


## lille1988

Ravie de mon achat.

Pour économiser l'eau je mets moitié eau du robinet moitié eau récupérée dehors (eau de pluie)

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon j'ai craqué mon slip sur vente privée, y'avait ce modèle à 180€ fdp compris
http://www.boulanger.fr/nett_vapeur_...ab-bazaarvoice

----------


## chanloue

allez, je me lance dans la question stupide de la faignante qui n a rien lu et n aime pas se prendre la tête ! 
svp, avec un nettoyeur vapeur comme ces genres que vous présentez, faut il méticuleusement aspirer avant (donc comme avec une simple mop...) ou cet appareil miracle ramasse t il aussi le surplus de poils/poussières qui trainent dans un foyer pluri canin ? merci !
si vous avez des liens vers des modèles de bon rapport qualité/prix (moins de 150 euros) merci encore plus !

----------


## del28

méticuleusement, pas spécialement, m'enfin faut passer l'aspi oui.
le mien est bien. 80e max, souvent disponible chez boulanger 
ce que j'aime bien c'est qu'il y y a un petit réservoir séparé  (le circuit de circulation est indépendant de celui de vapeur également) dans lequel tu peux mettre un désinfectant. soit celui vendu par le sav de dirt devil, soit un autre. moi je mets du sanytol dedans par ex

----------


## chanloue

merci de tes explications ! stp, peux tu me dire le modèle (je suppose que dirt devil c est la marque ?) pas de Boulanger ici mais Darty.. ça doit le faire... je me pencherai la dessus sous peu !

----------


## del28

j'ai celui là.
http://www.boulanger.fr/balai_vapeur...758_437072.htm

j'ai regardé chez darty, il ne s'y vend pas mais tu as plein d'autres choix en nettoyeur vapeur. version balai ou version nettoyeur traineau (
ce que je regarde c'est le débit vapeur. 3.5 bars c'est largement suffisant. 
après, t'as le choix entre le balai (qui personnellement me convient parce qu'il est pratique à ranger là ou je le mets) ou le nettoyeur traineau.
les polti sont bien cotés en général, si je me souviens bien du comparateur que j'avais vu sur internet. en version traineau
en version balai, les black et decker sont bien cotés

tiens, je te mets le lien du site que j'avais consulté
http://www.mon-balai-vapeur.fr/compa...lai-vapeur/#qp

----------


## chanloue

merci beaucoup ! je serai impardonnable si ne ne trouve pas le modèle qui me convient alors !

----------


## Lady92

Edit

----------


## chanloue

coucou del, stp... j ai le droit d être idiote ? merci !
est ce que celui ci est le même (il n st pas précisé aqua clean d où mon doute !) merci !

http://www.conforama.fr/checkout/multi/cartOrder

----------


## del28

ton lien ne fonctionne pas.
si c'est celui là que tu as vu, oui, c'est le même (j'ai oublié de préciser que le filtre se change aussi de tps en tps. ça coute pas bien cher, c'est sur le site du sav dirt devil)
http://www.conforama.fr/petit-electr...-m318/p/512072

----------


## chanloue

haaaaa.. merci ! oui, c est bien celui là, et vu le prix, avant ce soir il faut que je le commande ! merci tout plein, tu m auras bien aidée dans mon acquisition !

----------


## del28

Oui il est pas cher. j'avais payé mon premier ce prix là.
pour le 2ème j'étais en panne et dans l'urgence, alors j'ai pris le premier que j'ai trouvé en magasin

----------


## chanloue

je suis verte... dans le cadre des exclusivités internet, ils n acceptent pas les règlements par chèque... il est dit que même parfait et pas trop cher, le balai vapeur n est pas pour moi...

----------


## del28

ROOOO zut
t'as pas de CB ?

----------


## chanloue

si... mais comme je suis archi quiche en informatique, je ne paye pas sur internet avec (il y avait une assurance particulière à prendre, je ne l ai du fait pas prise et ma carte est donc bloquée pour les achats sur internet... là, ça me chiffonne, mais normalement, ça me rassure !)

----------


## chanloue

désolée de déterrer ce post (espérant que pour moi ce sera la dernière fois !) comme vous vous en doutez je suis encore à la recherche d un nettoyeur vapeur (oui, je sais, je suis longue à la réaction !) mais les liens indiqués par Del28 ne fonctionnant plus... pourtant j aurais bien aimé ce modèle, si quelqu un (ce serait Del que ce serait sans doute encore plus simple !!) pouvait me redire de quel modèle il s agit, svp... merci !

----------


## del28

http://www.boulanger.com/ref/902482

je ne le vois plus chez conforama par contre

je ne sais pas si tu veux finalement l'acheter en ligne ou non mais il est moins cher à la fnac
http://www.fnac.com/Dirt-Devil-M-318...c/a4232577/w-4

----------


## chanloue

merci beaucoup Del !! je vais m arranger avec une de mes filles pour payer par CB donc effectivement, je pense que ce sera plus intéressant à la Fnac (pour Boulanger, il faudrait que je fasse appel à mon fils... on n a pas ce magasin ici !)
ça y est, je suis décidée et normalement ça devrait pouvoir se faire donc j espère qu il n y aura plus d embûche !

----------


## chanloue

Del.. je suis maudite par le balai vapeur ! hier après midi, je commence ma commande, le soir au tél avec ma fille, je finalise tout ça... elle me donne son n° de CB et cryptogramme (ou une chose du genre !!), je rentre tout ça, ça m indique "contrôle d identité"... et quelques h après, ça m indique "commande annulée"... ok, là je viens d appeler la Fnac, le fait que ce soit un nom pour la commande et un autre pour le règlement, ça coinçait d office... la suite au prochain épisode...

----------


## del28

mince décidemment
mais ça y est il est commandé par téléphone là ?

----------


## chanloue

non non ! vu qu il faut expressément payer par CB... mais normalement, ma fille s en réoccupe ce soir, elle va commander en ses nom/adresse et si possible faire livrer chez moi... pfff...
je te dirai quand (enfin SI !!) un jour je l ai enfin !!

----------


## chanloue

allez Del, je te fais rire une dernière fois... je ne commanderai pas... 
j ai lu un peu tous les commentaires et il apparait que c est article assez lourd (3,5 kg + 0,6 kg de liquide), ma fille en ayant un de 2,5 kg et trouvant déjà cela assez lourd... j ai capitulé... d autant plus qu elle mesure 10 cm de plus que moi (et le gabarit qui va avec...)
ça m a rappelé la seule fois où j ai testé un aspi Dyson, tellement vanté.. j ai trouvé cela catastrophique car beaucoup trop lourd à manier...
allez, je vais changer mon manche wileda !! trop vieille pour le progrès...
excuse moi et merci beaucoup de toute la patience que tu m as consacrée...

----------


## Lady92

Je tente, si jamais quelqu un arrive à comprendre ce que j essaye de dire !
J ai un polti vaporetto... que mettez vous comme accessoire (lingette, serviette...) au bout pour nettoyer ?
Je trouve les serviettes peu pratiques et trop épaisses. Quelqu un m avait donné un truc en éponge avec un élastique tout autour qui entourait bien toute la surface du 'machin' en contact avec le sol pour le nettoyage... (C est juste horrible j arrive pas à expliquer). Le truc en éponge pourrait peut être s appeler une bonette ?? Savez vous où je peux trouver ces peut etre bonettes ? Vous qu' utilisez vous ?
Merci d avance et bravo si vous avez compris quelque chose  ::

----------


## ANMel

Si tu cherches "lingettes/microfibre/bonnette pour nettoyeur vapeur" sur Google, t'en trouveras pas mal !  :Smile:  On en trouve aussi dans les supermarchés. Après ça dépend de la forme de ton nettoyeur (triangle, rectangle).

Moi je me casse pas la tête, c'est un vieux machin tout pourri alors je prends une lingette micro-fibre qui traine dans le placard, et je l'attache avec des élastiques !

----------


## Lady92

Merci ANMel !
Je n en ai jamais vu dans les supermarchés, je vais essayer de mieux regarder.
La personne qui m en avait donné 1, m avait dit que sa mère les achetait par lot de 50 sur un site par correspondance et que c etait très bon marché . Quand je lui ai demandé quel site, elle a mis 6 mois à me répondre que ca n existe plus ! Du coup suis super frustrée, je sais pas si c est vrai et moi aussi je veux un gros lot pas cher  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

regarde sur priceminister pê?

----------


## jonnyD

C'est justement pour cette raison que je fait la plupart de mes achats sur Amazon.
Ils proposent de mettre plusieurs adresse de livraison, différentes cartes bleues même différentes du nom du titulaire du compte...
Pour ma part, je viens de leur commander un balai vapeur... j'en peut plus des odeurs et des poils de chat sur les tapis et canapés.

----------


## ANMel

> La personne qui m en avait donné 1, m avait dit que sa mère les achetait par lot de 50 sur un site par correspondance et que c etait très bon marché [...] je sais pas si c est vrai et moi aussi je veux un gros lot pas cher


Excuse-moi, mais quel intérêt d'en acheter un gros lot de 50 ? 

Selon la taille de ta maison et le rythme de tes machines à laver, 5 à 10 ça suffit largement pour tourner, non ?

Perso, j'en ai que 3.

----------


## Lady92

j aime bien faire des réserves.  :: 
Vu que je n en trouve pas facilement ca me rassure de savoir que j ai un stock... mais tu as raison une petite dizaine serait déjà largement suffisant

----------


## coyacamaquen

je relance pour avoir un avis sur ce produit svp :
https://www.amazon.fr/Rowenta-RY7557...nd+steam&psc=1

il y a des équivalents :
https://www.amazon.fr/Thermostat%C2%.../dp/B075T624M2

d'avance merci !

----------


## Belyviel

Ma BM m'en a offert un et mon chéri ne veut l'utiliser qu'avec de l'eau déminéralisée. Une fois qu'on n'en avait plus j'ai utilisé de l'eau du robinet et il m'a engueulée. Est-ce qu'il a raison ? Parce que j'aurais bien utilisé l'eau de pluie que je récupère...

----------


## coyacamaquen

chez moi l'eau est hyper calcaire je ne l'utilise jamais pour mes appareils electro (bouilloire, centrale vapeur...), je mets de l'eau de source en bouteille...

----------


## coyacamaquen

je suis allée chez mon véto hier et je lui ai demandé s'il fallait ou non épiler les westies. réponse : ce sont les hommes qui ont décidé de toiletter les westies, ils n'en ont pas besoin. un bain de temps et un bon coup de brosse hebdomadaire suffisent.

donc je ne suis pas plus avancée...

----------


## borneo

Une petite question (j'ai la flemme de tout lire...) : un nettoyeur vapeur balai, c'est bien ?

J'ai un gros nettoyeur qui a au moins 25 ans. Je ne l'utilise qu'une ou deux fois par an, trop lourd, trop encombrant, et trop long à chauffer.

----------


## del28

> Une petite question (j'ai la flemme de tout lire...) : un nettoyeur vapeur balai, c'est bien ?


oui  :: 




> j'ai celui là.
> http://www.boulanger.fr/balai_vapeur...758_437072.htm
> 
> j'ai regardé chez darty, il ne s'y vend pas mais tu as plein d'autres choix en nettoyeur vapeur. version balai ou version nettoyeur traineau (
> ce que je regarde c'est le débit vapeur. 3.5 bars c'est largement suffisant.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Lady 92 c'est comme un petit sac elastiqué de forme rectangulaire ? Si oui c'est fait pour laver le sol avec un balai tête de caoutchouc (dit "coiffeur" ou "magique" suivant le prix qu'on t'en demande ça se vend dans les 6 euros près des balais.

----------


## superdogs

> oui


Et tu en es contente ? Dans la démo, il n'est pas indiqué si ça fonctionne sur le bois ? Pour une surface de 80 m2, besoin de remplir plusieurs fois le réservoir, tu crois ?

----------


## del28

ton sol est en parquet ? je tenterais pas la vapeur dessus moi. sauf s'il est vitrifié
sinon ici en tout j'ai une 80aine de m2 étage/rdc et je fais le tout avec un seul remplissage (cela dit, le réservoir se remplit à n'importe quel moment et mon balai est prêt à être passé en moins de 2 mn après branchement)

----------


## superdogs

J'ai carrelage et parquet, vitrifié dans le temps, mais tout dé-vitrifié maintenant...

----------


## del28

est ce que tu tiens à ton parquet ?  :: 

si oui ça vaudrait le coup de le poncer un bon coup (ça se loue et c'est rapide du coup de faire ça avec une ponceuse à parquet. m'enfin ça se fait à la main aussi. ça fait les bras  ::  ) et de passer un vitrifiant déjà (bon si c'est le salon c'est un peu un souci avec des papattes poilues mais si c'est les chambres, c'est faisable)

----------


## superdogs

Chambres et salon.... j'y réfléchis depuis un moment, mais comment isoler tout ce beau monde le temps que ça sèche...That's the question...

----------


## del28

bon la chambre c'est pas compliqué, tu squattes le salon une semaine
le salon, par contre ... 
j'ai le souci ici. j'ai tout le salon à faire (parquet flottant tout pourri) mais il faut que je réagréé avant de poser un carrelage; 
faudra que je fasse ça en deux fois je pense (réagrer la moitié, carreler et ensuite faire l'autre moitié de la pièce)

----------


## borneo

Poncer, ça fait de la poussière dans toute la maison. 10 ans plus tard, on en trouve encore au fond des placards.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Finalement, je n'ai pas acheté de balai vapeur, j'ai pris ça :



J'en suis très contente.

----------


## del28

si tu veux garder un joli parquet t'as pas le choix  ::

----------


## superdogs

Une semaine ! P'tain ! c'est pas prêt d'être fait cette histoire !

----------


## del28

ben le temps de poncer et de passer la couche de vitrifiant  :: 
m'enfin ça doit pouvoir se faire en plus vite 
(je ne sais pas combien de temps ils préconisent de laisser sécher le vitrifiant ou s'il faut deux couches par exemple)

----------


## dedel

le balai vapeur a changé ma vie! mon gros souci c'était le temps de séchage avec les chiens qui ne veulent pas rester tranquille plus de qq minutes. Avec le balai vapeur je passe et 5 minutes chrono après c'est sec donc plus de traces de pattes partout!
par contre ça décrasse quand même pas en profondeur surtout sur le lino, donc une fois par an je fais un décrassage au savon noir + brosse poils dur

----------


## borneo

Moi, je mets les chiens dans la voiture le temps de nettoyer.

----------


## lealouboy

J'utilise un balai aspirateur + nettoyeur vapeur, 115 m², que du parquet ( il y a 3 niveaux de puissance). 
Par contre, la partie "vrai parquet" était déjà très griffée quand on a acheté, je dois le poncer entièrement et le vitrifier donc j'ai pas trop d'état d'âme à lui passer de la vapeur, ça ne l'a pas abîmé plus d'ailleurs  ::  Le reste de la maison est en parquet stratifié de différence qualité ( premier prix à qualité moyenne) et aucun souci  ::  
Il faut savoir que ça laisse qq traces par contre  :: 

j'ai celui là : https://www.darty.com/nav/achat/petit_electromenager/aspirateur-balai_main/aspirateur_balai/rowenta_ry7557wh.html

----------


## inari

Pareil j'ai un balais vapeur avec une fonction "parquet" (la moins chaude) j'ai pas l'impression que ça l'abime. 
Après je suis assez déçue par contre de son effet sur les tissus (mon objectif étant à la base de pouvoir nettoyer mon canapés et mes fauteuils plein de morve de quartz et sa rhinite chronique) : soit ça fait rien quand je prend une brosse douce, soit ça nique les tissus avec une brosse plus dure...

----------


## borneo

Moi, j'avais un plancher très griffé par la minette. J'ai posé du sol vinyle. C'est facile et pas cher.

----------


## lealouboy

> Moi, j'avais un plancher très griffé par la minette. J'ai posé du sol vinyle. C'est facile et pas cher.


C'est une solution aussi mais j'avoue qu'on s'en fout des griffures. 
C'est increvable le parquet et quand on aura plus les loulous, on le rénovera  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Les griffures de ma minette sont carrément des échardes dangereuses. Il fallait faire quelque chose.

----------


## superdogs

> C'est une solution aussi mais j'avoue qu'on s'en fout des griffures. 
> C'est increvable le parquet et quand on aura plus les loulous, on le rénovera



C'est ce que je me dis aussi.... mais je ne sais pas si je n'aurai plus de loulous un jour.. j'crois pas.. ::

----------


## dedel

> Moi, je mets les chiens dans la voiture le temps de nettoyer.


mon garage est à l'extérieur et il faut traverser la cour pour rentrer donc ça ne servirai à rien

----------


## lealouboy

Mes chiens restent à l'intérieur mais ça sèche tellement vite avec le nettoyeur vapeur que ce n'est pas gênant  ::

----------


## dedel

> Mes chiens restent à l'intérieur mais ça sèche tellement vite avec le nettoyeur vapeur que ce n'est pas gênant


oui c'est exactement pour ça que j'ai acheté le balai vapeur, plus besoin d'essayer de les convaincre de rester dans une pièce ou de les fermer dedans pendant que ça sèche (surtout qu'ils peuvent dormir sur le canapé endant des heures mais si j'ai besoin qu'ils restent dans le salon, d'un coup ils ont quelque chose à faire ailleurs!

----------


## borneo

> C'est ce que je me dis aussi.... mais je ne sais pas si je n'aurai plus de loulous un jour.. j'crois pas..



Moi, j'ai une moquette dégueulasse dans les escaliers. Je me dis que je la changerai quand je n'aurai plus d'animaux. 25 ans plus tard, elle est toujours là  :: 

C'est le seul moyen pour que mes petits vieux ne se cassent pas la figure. Mais au niveau hygiène, c'est beurk....

----------


## lealouboy

> Moi, j'ai une moquette dégueulasse dans les escaliers. Je me dis que je la changerai quand je n'aurai plus d'animaux. 25 ans plus tard, elle est toujours là 
> 
> C'est le seul moyen pour que mes petits vieux ne se cassent pas la figure. Mais au niveau hygiène, c'est beurk....


J'avais déjà eu le coup aussi, de ce fait, on a acheté un plain pieds cette fois  ::

----------


## girafe

Je remonte 
pour la consommation d'électricité vous en dites quoi? Importante? 
J'aime pas trop utilisé un appareil électrique quand je peut avoir un bon résultant sans mais le ménage est vite galère pour moi avec des serpillières ou balai a franges, je réfléchi à quelque chose de plus efficace qui me préserverait un peu le dos et l'énergie

----------


## coyacamaquen

bonjour,
est ce que les appareils sont vraiment lourds ? j'ai ds problèmes aux bras, je cherche un appareil efficace pour éviter de frotter mais il doit être manipulable.
merci.

----------


## ANMel

Le mien, marque Karscher, est plus léger qu'un aspirateur. Je ne le trouve pas très lourd, en tout cas.

Pour moi ça lave très bien, pas la peine de frotter sauf pour des taches collantes. C'est assez similaire au fait de passer l'aspirateur dans le mouvement.

----------

